

Startup Blogs To Make You a Better Entrepreneur - matt1
http://www.mattmazur.com/2010/12/17-startup-blogs-to-make-you-a-better-entrepreneur/

======
cal5k
I've noticed that HN readers all tend to think about startups in a similar way
- thus the list of blogs here was no surprise.

What contrarian blogs have you found that take entrepreneurship from a
different angle, viciously cutting through what many HN readers "know to be
true"?

~~~
matt1
That's a great point. None, I suppose. What would you recommend?

~~~
cal5k
Hmmm... well I don't always agree with him, but Mark Cuban often has
interesting contrarian views on the technology business. He's certainly
outspoken: <http://blogmaverick.com/>

~~~
thewordpainter
cuban is great. he loves to stir the pot. whether or not he can make a
difference in the college football playoff system, when he tosses his thoughts
out there on controversial subjects, people pay attention.

------
swombat
Great list. Thanks for putting it together. I've added the ones that were
missing, to my Google Reader.

~~~
matt1
I added your blog as well as Jacques Mattheij's to the list--how could I
forget? Let me know if I missed any others.

~~~
swombat
Hmm, I can't see my blog in the list, just in the comments... but no worries
:-)

~~~
matt1
Daniel -- forgot to hit Update :)

------
desigooner
I created a Google Reader bundle for all the listed blogs.. Let me know if I'm
missing any.

Here's the link:

[http://www.google.com/reader/bundle/user%2F03694670582608661...](http://www.google.com/reader/bundle/user%2F03694670582608661313%2Fbundle%2FStartups%2BEntrepreneurship)

------
clyfe
Startup Blogs To Make You a Better Entrepreneur

~~~
matt1
You're right -- fixed.

(It was _17 Startup Blogs To Make You a Better Entrepreneur_ )

------
klous
Also worth mentioning: <http://www.quicksprout.com> and
<http://roachpost.com/>

------
eande
in my RSS is also Mark Suster <http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/> who has
some great post blogs around startup

------
erikstarck
Great list but where are the women?

